# Glossary of VI-C Abbreviations



## chillbot

AAF: Able Artist Foundation (link)
AAX: Avid Audio Extension (plugin format created for Pro Tools)
AB: Adventure Brass (Music Sampling)
AD/AD2: Addictive Drums (XLN Audio)
AI: Audio Imperia
ALB1/ALB2/ALB3/etc: Albion Series (Spitfire)
ALBO: Albion ONE (Spitfire)
AM: Audio Modeling
AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series (Strezov)
APE: Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble (Soundiron)
AR2/ART/AR2IS/ARTIS: Abbey Road Two: Iconic Strings (Spitfire)
AROOF: Abbey Road One Orchestral Foundations (Spitfire)
ARST: Abbey Road Spitfire Thingy (Spitfire)
ASC: Ashen Scoring Cello (Wavelet Audio)
ASS: Alternative Solo Strings (Spitfire)
BB: Berlin Brass (Orchestral Tools)
BBB: Back Beat Bass (Art Vista)
BBCSO: BBC Symphonic Orchestra (Spitfire)
BBR: Berlin Brass (Orchestral Tools)
BDP: Botdog Piano (Botdog Samples)
BDT: British Drama Toolkit (Spitfire)
BF: Black Friday
BFA: Big Fish Audio
BFD/BFD2/BFD3: Big F*king (?) Drums (FXpansion)
BHCT: Bernard Hermann Composer Toolkit (Spitfire)
BIIM/B2M: Boyz II Men, rad 90s R&B group
BOB: Berlin Orchestra w/ Berklee (Orchestral Tools)
BOSS: Ben Osterhouse Sospiro Strings
BPC: Berlin Percussion (Orchestral Tools)
BS: Best Service
BS: Bunker Samples
BS or BST: Berlin Strings (Orchestral Tools)
BSS: Berlin Symphonic Strings
BWW: Berlin Woodwinds (Orchestral Tools)
CAGE: Custom Aleatoric Group Effects (8dio)
CB: CineBrass (Cinesamples)
CbB: Cakewalk by Bandlab (formerly: SONAR Pro Audio)
CC: Continuous Controller (MIDI)
CDT: Contemporary Drama Toolkit (Spitfire)
CH: Chris Hein
CP: CinePerc (Cinesamples)
CS: Cinesamples
CS2: Cinematic Strings 2 (Cinematic Strings)
CSB: Cinematic Studio Brass (Cinematic Studio Series)
CSP: Cinematic Studio Piano (Cinematic Studio Series)
CSR: CineStrings Runs (Cinesamples)
CSS: Cinematic Studio Strings (Cinematic Studio Series)
CSSS: Cinematic Studio Solo Strings (Cinematic Studio Series)
CSCSSCS: Cinematic Studio CineSeries Solo Chamber Strings (??)
CSW: Cinematic Studio Woodwinds (Cinematic Studio Series)
CW: CineWinds (Cinesamples)
CWP: CineWinds Pro (Cinesamples)
DAW: Digital Audio Workstation
DMCA: Digital Millennium Copyright Act
DoW: Drums Of War (Cinesamples)
DP: Digital Performer (MOTU)
EIS: Equal Interval System
ER: Early Reflections
EULA: End-User License Agreement
EW: EastWest
EWC: Eric Whitacre Choir (Spitfire)
EWI: Electronic Wind Instrument
EWQLSC: EastWest Quantum Leap Symphonic Choirs
EWQLSO: EastWest Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra (See: EWSO/QLSO/SO)
EWSO: EastWest Symphonic Orchestra (See: EWQLSO/QLSO/SO)
FA: Fluffy Audio
FF: Farkle Friday
FLS: Fruity Loops Studio
FS: For Sale
GAS: Gear Acquisition Syndrome
GPO: Garritan Personal Orchestra
GUI: Graphical User Interface
HB: Hollywood Brass (EastWest)
HC: Hollywood Choirs (EastWest)
HH: Hollywood Harp (EastWest)
HHC: Hip Hop Creator (Realitone)
HOP: Hollywood Orchestral Percussion (EastWest)
HOW: Hollywood Orchestral Winds (EastWest)
HS: Hollywood Strings (EastWest)
HSC: Hollywood Solo Cello (EastWest)
HSV: Hollywood Solo Violin (EastWest)
HT1/HT2/HT3: Hybrid Tools (8dio)
HTTYD: How To Train Your Dragon
HWB: Hollywood Brass (EastWest)
HWC: Hollywood Choirs (EastWest)
HWS: Hollywood Strings (EastWest)
HWW: Hollywood Winds (EastWest)
HZ01/HZ02/HZ03: Hans Zimmer Percussion (Spitfire)
HZP: Hans Zimmer Piano (Spitfire)
HZS: Hans Zimmer Strings (Spitfire)
IB: Infinite Brass (Aaron Venture)
IW: Infinite Woodwinds (Aaron Venture)
ISS: Intimate String Series (Embertone)
ISW: Impact Soundworks
ITB: In The Box / Inside The Box
JBV: Joshua Bell Violin (Embertone)
JEO: Jade Ethnic Orchestra (Strezov)
K10/K11/etc: Komplete 10/11 (Native Instruments)
K10U/K11U/etc: Komplete 10/11 Ultimate (Native Instruments)
KH: Kirk Hunter
KH CS3: Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 3
KO: Kepler Orchestra (Spitfire)
LADD: LA Drama Drums (Audiobro)
LAMP: LA Modern Percussion (Audio Ollie / Performance Samples)
LASS: LA Scoring Strings (Audiobro)
LCO: London Contemporary Orchestra (Spitfire)
LCOT: London Contemporary Orchestra Textures (Spitfire)
LSCS: Light and Sound Chamber Strings
LSSQ: Lyric Series String Quartet (Kirk Hunter)
MA1/MA2/MA3/MA4/MA5: Metropolis Ark (Orchestral Tools)
MAF: slang, MIDI As F**k, usage: "shut your maf"
MAP: Modern Animated Percussion (Sample Logic / Soundiron)
MAS: MOTU Audio System (plugin format created by MOTU)
MIDI: Musical Instrument Digital Interface
MIR/MIR Pro: Multi Impulse Response convolution reverb (Vienna)
MLP: My Little Pony, object of Brony affections
MOL: Midi-Over-LAN
MoR: Ministry of Rock (EastWest)
MSB: Modern Scoring Brass (Audiobro) - In boomer: Most Significant Bit
MSS: Modern Scoring Strings (Audiobro)
N: The N Thread
NAMM: Not Available, Maybe March?
NAS: Network-Attached Storage
NI: Native Instruments
NISSBE: Native Instruments Symphony Series Brass Ensemble
NISSBS: Native Instruments Symphony Series Brass Solo
NISSP: Native Instruments Symphony Series Percussion
NISSSE: Native Instruments Symphony Series String Ensemble
NISSWE: Native Instruments Symphony Series Woodwinds Ensemble
NISSWS: Native Instruments Symphony Series Woodwinds Solo
NSS: Nashville Scoring Strings (Audio Ollie)
NVMe: Non-Volatile Memory Express (in English: it's a fast hard drive)
OA: Olafur Arnalds
OACE: Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions (Spitfire)
OE/OE2: Orchestral Essentials (Project SAM)
OMNI: Omnisphere (Spectrasonics)
OS: Operating System
OSR: Orchestral String Runs (Orchestral Tools)
OSWM: Orchestral Swarm (Spitfire)
OT: Orchestral Tools
OTR: Orchestral Template For Reaper
OTS: Orange Tree Samples
PFC: Pathfinder Cello (Osterhouse Sounds)
PiB: Piano in Blue (Cinesamples)
PRO: Performing Rights Organization (BMI, ASCAP, PRS, etc)
PS: Performance Samples
PT: Pro Tools (Digidesign/Avid)
QLSO: Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra (See: EWSO/EWQLSO)
RAR: Ratty and Raw (or: compressed file format)
RF: Royalty-Free
RTFM: Read The F*king Manual
SA: Spitfire Audio
SAH: Spitfire Audio Hammers
SAPP: Spitfire Appassionata Strings
SAS: Spitfire Appassionata Strings
SAS: Spitfire Awesome Strings (alt)
SASS: Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings
SASSY: Spitfire Appassionata Strings, So Yummy
SATP: SAGA Acoustic Trailer Percussion (Red Room Audio)
SC: Symphonic Choirs (EastWest)
SCRP: Spitfire Scraped Percussion
SCS: Spitfire Chamber Strings
SD/SD2/SD3: Superior Drummer (or: Stormdrum)
SD2/SD3: Stormdrum (EastWest)
SINE Player: Sucky Interface, New Engine (Orchestral Tools)
SF: Spitfire
SFA: Spitfire Audio
SKSS/SKSORD/SORDS: Sonokinetic Sordino Strings
SL: Sample Logic
SM: Sample Modeling
SO: Symphonic Orchestra (see: EWQLSO/EWSO/QLSO)
SOS/SKOS: Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings
SSB: Spitfire Symphonic Brass
SSD: Solid-State Drive
SSO: Spitfire Symphony Orchestra
SSOP: Spitfire Symphony Otchestra Professional
SSP: Symphonic Sphere (Orchestral Tools)
SSS: Spitfire Symphonic Strings
SStB: Spitfire Studio Brass (or: SSTB)
SStS: Spitfire Studio Strings (or: SSTS)
SStW: Spitfire Studio Woodwinds (or: SSTW)
SSW: Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
SWAM: Synchronous Wavelength Acoustic Modeling (Audio Modeling)
SYM: Symphobia (Project SAM)
TACT: Total Articulation Control Technology (Impact Soundworks)
TARI: Eduardo Tarilonte
TB: Trailer Brass (Music Sampling)
TFW: Commonly: The F*k What? A more sophisticated version of WTF.
TFW: Also, The Force Wakens, The Force Wokes, star wars movie.
TO: The Orchestra (Sonuscore)
TS/TS2: True Strike (Project SAM)
TSFH/2SFH: Two Steps From Hell
TSS: Tokyo Scoring Strings (Impact Soundworks)
UI: User Interface
UIST: Albion IV (Spitfire)
VAT: Value-Added Tax
VEP/VEPro: Vienna Ensemble Pro
VGP/VGP2/VGP3: Virtual Grand Piano (Art Vista)
VI: Virtual Instrument
VSCO/VSCO2: Versilian Studios Chamber Orchestra
VSL: Vienna Symphonic Library
VST: Virtual Studio Technology (plugin format created by Steinberg; Jay Asher claims interchangeable with "VI")
WIVI: Wallander Instruments Virtual Instruments ? (discontinued sample modeling product for brass & winds)
WTB: Wanted To Buy
WUP: Waves Update Plan
WUP (if you're from Michigan): Western Upper Peninsula
WWCD: What Would Chillbot Do?
YH: Millennial speak for "yeah"


----------



## synthpunk

@Mike Greene please pin ? Tx


----------



## paoling

Poor Mike, he didn't have any abbreviation.  He'd be right in not pinning the thread :D


----------



## chillbot

MG: Mike Greene
MMG: Mr. Mike Greene
RT: RealiTone
RVL: RealiVox Ladies

The list is a work-in-progress tell me what to add?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Thanks for that @chillbot !
May I add ISTBBDBF : It Sucks To Be Broke During Black Friday


----------



## Jaap

chillbot said:


> MG: Mike Greene
> MMG: Mr. Mike Greene
> RT: RealiTone
> RVL: RealiVox Ladies
> 
> The list is a work-in-progress tell me what to add?



The latest new hot of course! HWC = Hollywood Choirs


----------



## ysnyvz

AFAIK: As far as I know
ASAP: As soon as possible
BRB: Be right back
BTW: By the way
FAQ: Frequently asked questions
FTW: For the win
FWIW: For what it's worth
FYI: For your information
IDK: I don't know
IMHO: In my humble opinion
IMO: In my opinion
IRL: In real life
NSFW: Not safe for work
POV: Point of view
TBA: To be announced


----------



## James Marshall

ysnyvz said:


> AFAIK: As far as I know
> ASAP: As soon as possible
> BRB: Be right back
> BTW: By the way
> FAQ: Frequently asked questions
> FTW: For the win
> FWIW: For what it's worth
> FYI: For your information
> IDK: I don't know
> IMHO: In my humble opinion
> IMO: In my opinion
> IRL: In real life
> NSFW: Not safe for work
> POV: Point of view
> TBA: To be announced



Maybe it's just me, but it takes me a second longer to read and quickly decipher these than if they just wrote the words out. How much time does writing FWIW save you really? I mean you'll be using caps for a start, it probably takes the same amount of time to type out.

BTW, IRL FWIW CSS IHMO is FTW. BRB ASAP. 

Urgh, reminds of crappy text message lingo from the early 2000's when characters were limited


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

That's even worse for non-native english speakers like me. The day I figured out "FWIW", it was like I just deciphered the Da Vinci Code.

And let's not talk about "Should I layer CSS with CSSS or SSS with a touch of SCS" Wait... What ?


----------



## gsilbers

Nice


----------



## ysnyvz

James Marshall said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it takes me a second longer to read and quickly decipher these than if they just wrote the words out. How much time does writing FWIW save you really? I mean you'll be using caps for a start, it probably takes the same amount of time to type out.


I just wanted to help, because people use them here. Don't blame me, English is not even my first language.


----------



## FriFlo

What is STFU ...? I hear that all the time ...


----------



## vicontrolu

You guys are lucky to have have so much free time!

An audio classic is missing: RTFM!


----------



## HiEnergy

FriFlo said:


> What is STFU


STFU = *SHUT UP!* (with exactly this emphasis)


----------



## Fab

HiEnergy said:


> STFU = *SHUT UP!* (with exactly this emphasis)



poor these guys then

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Tenant_Farmers_Union


----------



## FriFlo

Someone might have missed the irony in my question ... next time I will definitively include the smiley to be sure!


----------



## storyteller

OTR - Orchestral Template For Reaper


----------



## mc_deli

HWW


----------



## sinkd

Is it Farkle Friday?


----------



## storyteller

NISSSE, NISSBE, NISSBS, NISSWE, NISSWS, and NISSP should be added too...

A lot of people tend to not type (or miss) the NI before it and then threads get misinterpreted as Spitfire stuff in context.

Oh...and “Tari” for Eduardo Tarilonte’s libraries... don’t know if that fits here specifically though.


----------



## Mike Greene

Great list! I wonder if a separate movies list might be helpful, too. I remember being stumped by HTTYD (How to Train Your Dragon.) That could get endless, though.


----------



## chillbot

Yes! The sticky.


----------



## chillbot

Mike Greene said:


> I remember being stumped by HTTYD


I had put that in... the reason is because I was scanning through threads for abbreviations and it's amazing how many times it comes up. I should include it just for that... but also HZ, JW, MG, etc? Sorry what did you say, I was humming.


----------



## leon chevalier

One abbreviation is still missing in the list:
Analog Synth Software


----------



## Brian2112

ISDKWTFYATA

"I still don't know what you are talking about"


----------



## chillbot

storyteller said:


> NISSSE, NISSBE, NISSBS, NISSWE, NISSWS, and NISSP should be added too...


Do you mean NISESE? (Native Instruments Symphony Essentials String Ensemble)? NISEBE, etc? These are getting a bit unwieldy...

NISSP = Native Instruments Session Strings Pro?


----------



## storyteller

chillbot said:


> Do you mean NISESE? (Native Instruments Symphony Essentials String Ensemble)? NISEBE, etc? These are getting a bit unwieldy...
> 
> NISSP = Native Instruments Session Strings Pro?



NISSSE - NI Symphony Series String Ensemble
NISSBE - NI Symphony Series Brass Ensemble
NISSBS - NI Symphony Series Brass Solo
NISSWE - NI Symphony Series Woodwinds Ensemble
NISSWS - NI Symphony Series Woodwinds Solo
NISSP - NI Symphony Series Percussion

Just the Symphony Series stuff. I wasn't thinking about the Essentials when I mentioned those since they are not the full products, but I guess those would begin with NISE if you wanted to include them... so NISESE - NI Symphony Essentials String Ensemble. Haven't seen anyone discuss the Essentials with abbreviations (so far) though. The Symphony Series stuff was just "SSSE" and "SSB" initially on this forum....then Spitfire repackaged their orchestral libraries which had similar (if not identical) abbreviations...which initially brought about confusion in threads discussing one or the other... hence the NISSSE/NISSBE/etc abbreviations were born.


----------



## chillbot

I see. That is quite the explanation.


----------



## desert

Good to see my post removed so you can include it in the VIC email send out.

Can you explain why it was removed? @Mike Greene


----------



## Mike Greene

desert said:


> Good to see my post removed so you can include it in the VIC email send out.
> 
> Can you explain why it was removed? @Mike Greene


What post was that?


----------



## LexDu

FriFlo said:


> What is STFU ...? I hear that all the time ...



Soothing Things For You.


----------



## mcalis

You're missing GAS, Gear Acquisition Syndrome - it's a common and rather infectious disease.

And also DW (Divorceware)

Other than that, it's a fine list!


----------



## chillbot

HZS updated.


----------



## rrichard63

I am seeing "MPE" is several threads, and have no idea what it means. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karma

rrichard63 said:


> I am seeing "MPE" is several threads, and have no idea what it means. Thanks in advance.


https://roli.com/mpe


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

chillbot said:


> SStB: SPitfire Studio Brass (or: SSTB)


I have never read this thread before, so a great help..

Ref the list you put up, I have a query

Please don't shoot me for this, but I noticed that Spitfire in this entry has a capital or P...
Not sure it has been pointed out, but I know I cannot unsee it now 
And perhaps others will be able to sleep at night post-change too.


----------



## chillbot

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Please don't shoot me for this, but I noticed that Spitfire in this entry has a capital or P


Thank you. We will all sleep better!


----------



## storyteller

The bot that’s chill, I think your missing some Synchron stuff (the ones with the little y) and spitfire studio stuff (with the small t inserted in there). That’s all brother bot.


----------



## johjoh

OACE : (Spitfire) Ólafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions


----------



## Geoff Grace

chillbot said:


> The list is a work-in-progress tell me what to add?


KO: Kepler Orchestra

Thanks *chillbot*!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## chillbot

Updated to include MAP and LAMP and others. What else did I miss.


----------



## Hadrondrift

APE: (Soundiron) Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble

(gets mentioned here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/epic-percussion.70516/)


----------



## rrichard63

EDIT: never mind. I found it: "Albion IV - UIST". I don't know what the acronym stands for, though.

Please add "UIST". See, for example, this thread






8dio Cage or Spitfire Albion IV?


So I'm scoring a horror/slasher/comedy like Scream. Which of the 2 libraries is most useful for this type of stuff? Cage is $198 now, Albion IV €259 ex VAT.




vi-control.net





Thanks.


----------



## ptram

And... what does "VI-C" stand for???
(Just kidding...)


----------



## Zedcars

chillbot said:


> VST: Virtual Studio Technology (plugin format created by Steinberg; Jay Asher claims interchangeable with "VI")


----------



## Stevie

Spitfire Orchestral Swarm: OSW or SOSW?


----------



## johjoh

Stevie said:


> Spitfire Orchestral Swarm: OSW or SOSW?



According to the manual : O(rchestral)SW(ar)M - OSWM


----------



## Stevie

Ah, superb, thank you :D


----------



## Leequalizer

If IB for Infinite Brass is included you can also include IW for Infinite Woodwinds. (Aaron Venture)


----------



## Double Helix

chillbot said:


> Updated to include MAP and LAMP and others. What else did I miss.


Perhaps CDT = Contemporary Drama Toolkit (with or without SA/Spitfire Audio prefix?)


----------



## Hans Adamson

Two additions
1. VGP (Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano)
2. BBB (Art Vista Back Beat Bass)


----------



## doctoremmet

BOSS
Ben Osterhouse Sospiro Strings


----------



## Tralen

Didn't know this list existed! I get completely lost when people discuss strings libraries.


----------



## Stevie

Spitfire Scraped Percussion, SCRP?


----------



## chillbot

Hans Adamson said:


> Two additions
> 1. VGP (Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano)
> 2. BBB (Art Vista Back Beat Bass)


You guys gotta tag me when you want me to add to the list or I never see it! Updated.


----------



## bill5

You forgot:

FUBAR
SNAFU
WTFO


----------



## Zedcars

SAH = Spitfire Audio Hammers


----------



## Zedcars

storyteller said:


> The bot that’s chill, I think your missing some Synchron stuff (the ones with the little y) and spitfire studio stuff (with the small t inserted in there). That’s all brother bot.


+1


----------



## Tralen

I think it is missing Performance Samples (PS).


----------



## Soundbed

SO = EastWest Symphonic Orchestra


----------



## Double Helix

As of this week, Sonokinetic Sordino Strings is new: Suggestions for abbreviations?
SKSORD?
Will also need one for Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings, too (unless it has already spontaneously generated)
[@chillbot has his finger on the pulse of the abbreviation world; he can figure these out]


----------



## Soundbed

We also need these for Spitfire Audio - Abbey Road Two - Iconic Strings:

AR2
ARTIS
AR2IS
SAAR2 (I haven't seen anyone use that actually)


----------



## rrichard63

Double Helix said:


> Will also need one for Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings, too (unless it has already spontaneously generated)


It has:






Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings Released!


Great memory Fred :thumbsup: I think you covered everything... there are also pages for runs and phrases . I'm curious to know more about the dynamic articulations, if it's going to be like 8dio polyphonic arcs, where we can play a melody or chord progression and it will follow the cresc-dim...




vi-control.net










Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings Released!


Sorry for a somewhat displaced post, but did I miss something about a celli issue? I don’t have a celli mix in my instruments. I downloaded the instrument file twice, but no mix patch.




vi-control.net


----------



## Tralen

@chillbot, I recently read "ISS" and couldn't figure it out, it is not in the list.

Is it Embertone's Intimate Strings Series?

EDIT:
It is!
ISS: Intimate Strings Series (Embertone)


----------



## kgdrum

Double Helix said:


> As of this week, Sonokinetic Sordino Strings is new: Suggestions for abbreviations?
> SKSORD?
> Will also need one for Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings, too (unless it has already spontaneously generated)
> [@chillbot has his finger on the pulse of the abbreviation world; he can figure these out]


SORDS


----------



## Nigel Andreola

AAF for Able Artist Foundation


----------



## PaulieDC

Soundbed said:


> SO = EastWest Symphonic Orchestra


I thought that was EWSO already… Yes/no?


----------



## PaulieDC

@chillbot So can Berlin Orchestra with Berklee be *BOB*? What kind of forum are we if at least one library isn’t named Bob?


----------



## chillbot

List is getting long.


----------



## Tralen

chillbot said:


> List is getting long.


WWCD?


----------



## PaulieDC

chillbot said:


> List is getting long.


Man, is it ever. I think it's time to author a VI-C Certification exam. 70% or better score gives people a certification badge for their signature and a copy of one of Mike's libraries of choice.


----------



## chillbot

PaulieDC said:


> and a copy of one of Mike's libraries of choice


Giving away Realitone products for Mike, love it.


----------



## PaulieDC

chillbot said:


> Giving away Realitone products for Mike, love it.


Yeah, I thought Mike might want to pitch in.
🤣🤣


TOTALLY kidding of course!


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti

FU and your acronyms and write the full name!


----------



## ScoringFilm

EWQLSC - East West Quantum Leap Symphonic Choirs


----------



## OHjorth

Saw someone write "RF library" in a thread the other day. Maybe add here?


----------



## Syncopator

LCOT (Spitfire) London Contemporary Orchestra Textures

(Someone used "LCOT" in a thread, and it's not on this list.)


----------



## OleJoergensen

Its a good thread. I just wish forum members would just write the full name once in a thread and then for the rest use the abbrivation.

There is one more important to add thou, SCAC…..
Sweet cake and coffee


----------



## Syncopator

OleJoergensen said:


> I just wish forum members would just write the full name once in a thread and then for the rest use the abbrivation.


Agreed.


----------



## jesussaddle

chillbot said:


> MG: Mike Greene
> MMG: Mr. Mike Greene
> RT: RealiTone
> RVL: RealiVox Ladies
> 
> The list is a work-in-progress tell me what to add?


I noticed people the other day referring to East West Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition as HOOPUS or HOPUS, for me I preferred to call it EWHO but we can use HOPUS cuz its so darn cool :D


----------



## jesussaddle

OleJoergensen said:


> Its a good thread. I just wish forum members would just write the full name once in a thread and then for the rest use the abbrivation.
> 
> There is one more important to add thou, SCAC…..
> Sweet cake and coffee


Things that are sensible like this have no place in our present world :D

(Apparently in Australia they call McDonald's Maccas, among other shortcuts that you abbreviators would be as confused as we were once by EWQL and SF and OT and CSS - but now I'm beginning to like throwing them out as a good 'peacock fluffing' )

BTW, what's a single-word company like Spectrasonics (SS) or iZotope (iZ) to do to get one of these symbols of industry dominance?









10 Outrageous Ways Birds Dance to Impress Their Mates


Nature has way better moves than the Funky Chicken.




www.audubon.org





I'm being facetious, I know not everyone is a typist like me, and if so it really is time-consuming to type all these things out fully. Trust me, I was there once.


----------

